

A new, transactionally updated “snappy” Ubuntu Core - jcastro
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/12/09/a-new-transactionally-updated-snappy-ubuntu-core/

======
SEJeff
So now we have CoreOS, Redhat's Project Atomic, and snappy from Canonical.

This post is almost 100% buzzwordy marketing fluff and zero technical content,
but I can't wait to see more technical details. Perhaps the new breed of
"dom0" like container hosts can learn and improve from each other.

